# Crayfish boil/meet n greet 2011



## Anish

Ok, got all the basics figured out so here's the plan! 

I just want to say right up front that you do not have to be a crayfish eater to attend. We will NOT make anyone eat mudbugs! :lol:

June 24,25,26 
Reedsburg Dam Campground (near Houghton Lake)

-Rustic campground
-Campsite fee $15/night
-No vehicle permit required
-Boat access, lo launch fee
-First come first serve, they DO NOT take reservations
-Large picnic area, no charge
-Perfect place for the fisherman, photographer, hiker, birdwatcher, etc

Heres how I want to do this:
We camp together but seperate, if that makes any sense. You pick your camp site, you are responsible for your own gear, you supply your own food and beverage. You pay your own site fee. Just like if you were camping alone. Difference is, odds are, your neighbor will be a MS member. 

As far as the boil goes, I'd like to start that at about 4pm Saturday. It's going to be a potluck, that way the non-crayfish eating folks won't starve. "Admission" is bringing a dish (nothing fancy please :lol to pass. I am not going to do a sign up sheet for food because I'd like to keep my sanity and whatever we end up with, we end up with. It will still be a good time! 

I would like to ask that anybody who has any experience cooking crayfish PLEASE volunteer to help with the boil. I think it would be nice to have at least a couple of different recipees to choose from and here is a chance to show off your skills . So if you are available to help, PM me and we will go from there. 

One other thing to ask of the more experienced crayfish people. If anybody is willing to do a quick demonstration on trap building that would be great. I have had A LOT of people PM me who want to learn how to do this. 

I think this is going to be a great event and I have had a TON of feedback from interested people. Some of which are really excited :lol:. Hey, I am too . 

I will probably get there a few days early to start trapping, anyone who wants to join me is more than welcome and for you newbies, if you can get there early I can teach you first hand how all this fun stuff works.

If anyone has any questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Anish

A quick note to those of you who are planning to bring a boat.

Reedsburg impoundment has some fantastic fishing whether from shore or boat.

I have fished this area for years and take it from me, you DO NOT want to bring a boat with a motor any bigger than a small trolling motor in there. I have seen many a boat get torn to heck on the submerged timber in there. Even with a trolling motor you have to be very careful. There are areas that are relatively clear and that is where the old river bed is. The only thing is, that you can not count on the path being 100% clear. Sometimes the submerged timber breaks off and travels around on it's own where it sits just below the surface. The water is really dark in there (a lot of tannin) so these hazards are pretty much invisible until you are right on top of them. Personally, I use a flat bottom row boat and pick my way through with a canoe paddle. I have beached my boat on top of submerged timber in there before and take it from me, it is NOT fun trying to get un-stuck. Also a smaller boat, kayak, canoe, even paddle boat will let you get into some of the better fishing spots in there . 

The other thing with this place is that it is very easy to get lost. I'm sure most of you who are familiar with Dead Stream flooding have heard the stories of poeple disappearing in there. If you do not have a GPS please let someone know roughly where you are going and round about when you will be back. If you get far enough into the swamp everything starts to look the same and it's very easy to get turned around. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Hunter333

Sounds like a ton of fun!! I am marking my calendar, which is pretty empty after school is done  I hope to learn how to catch some mudbugs, help out with cooking if someone will let me, maybe try to catch a fish or 2 in the area (I can dream can't I?) 

Hoping that my wife and 5 year old son will attend as well. Konnor would love catching some mudbugs and I would love to eat them 

Thanks Anish for getting this rolling. Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## mfs686

Just adding a post so I can get the e-mail notifications.


----------



## Anish

Hunter333 said:


> Sounds like a ton of fun!! I am marking my calendar, which is pretty empty after school is done  I hope to learn how to catch some mudbugs, help out with cooking if someone will let me, maybe try to catch a fish or 2 in the area (I can dream can't I?)
> 
> Hoping that my wife and 5 year old son will attend as well. Konnor would love catching some mudbugs and I would love to eat them
> 
> Thanks Anish for getting this rolling. Let the fun begin!!!


I'd love it if you could bring your family! Things like this are good for kids. I'd like to meet your wife too. Does she fish? If not I can fix that :evil:. I have converted many non-fishermen :lol:.
If you are willing to cook then I will gladly take you up on that! You should have no problem catching fish in there. Tell you what, if the your fam comes with you, there is a place right near there that is absolutely FULL of bullheads and some of them are fairly good sized. I think the most fun my kids have ever had fishing has been when we went to that spot. Non stop action. Of course they need help getting them off the hook and we always release ours (we don't eat em). But the excitement of catching so many fish was a blast. That might be a fun thing to do with the kids is to take them down there one evening. Bring lots of bug dope, :lol:. 

Honestly, I can't wait! This should be a really good time!


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> Just adding a post so I can get the e-mail notifications.


Just to let you know I am not ignoring your request for crayfish information, :lol: I just havent had a chance to get it to you. THAT is how many people seem to be interested in this! Pretty cool!


----------



## Hunter333

Wife, Kate, does not fish.... not that there is anything wrong with that. She has attended a gathering with me and had fun. She is not what I would call an "outdoor gal" but she is willing to try new things.

Konnor has caught a few fish before, in Florida, and loves the outdoors. he would love catching some bullheads, I think, even if we have to let them go. Of course, we have not discussed this outing, YET, but we will tomorrow  

I have not attended a MS outing in some time. Konnor has never been to one. This sounds like a great opportunity to get him as well as Kate outdoors! Sign me up for cooking whatever!!


----------



## Fishslayer5789

My buddies and I suspend a fish basket under a milk jug and go crawdad diving in wet suits with goggles/snorkel on East and West Bay in Traverse City. We just keep adding them into the basket until we have a good mess of them. If you can swim well and handle cold water for more than a few minutes, you can do really well. We put on batting gloves (baseball) for grabbing them. We have also gigged them with a frog spear as well. We do the best in 10-15 feet of water over weed beds and rock piles. You definitely want a spotter nearby on a boat so 1) you don't get hit by other boats, and 2) they can pull you out when you start getting leg cramps because of the cold water. It's tough to keep at it for more than 10 minutes at a time during June and July, but August is usually a lot warmer. It's the same as lobster diving, and the crawdads are VERY big. The ones we get in the bays tend to run from 5 to 6 inches. Every once in a while, you get a hog though.


----------



## Petronius

How's the crawdad population on the river south of the dam and before M-55 and how deep is the river? My hunting buddy and I have caught them on the Clam River before. We have our own place just a few miles west off of M-55.
Are you planing on purging the crawdads before cooking or just rinse them off before throwing them in a pot?


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> Just to let you know I am not ignoring your request for crayfish information, :lol: I just havent had a chance to get it to you. THAT is how many people seem to be interested in this! Pretty cool!


Not a problem. It's not like I am going to rush to some creek to do this right now anyways. Rained all day yesterday and the rivers are running high and muddy.


----------



## HemlockNailer

Anish, I assume that since this is a state campground guests most bring in their own firewood. If this is true I will try to bring some extra for those who might be without. It's not camping without a good campfire. Kids love it and food tastes great on a campfire.


----------



## Anish

Hunter333 said:


> Wife, Kate, does not fish.... not that there is anything wrong with that. She has attended a gathering with me and had fun. She is not what I would call an "outdoor gal" but she is willing to try new things.
> 
> Konnor has caught a few fish before, in Florida, and loves the outdoors. he would love catching some bullheads, I think, even if we have to let them go. Of course, we have not discussed this outing, YET, but we will tomorrow
> 
> I have not attended a MS outing in some time. Konnor has never been to one. This sounds like a great opportunity to get him as well as Kate outdoors! Sign me up for cooking whatever!!


Well, theres nothing saying that you have to fish to have fun! If she enjoys hiking, photography or birdwatching she would go nuts out there! My mom is a wildlife photographer and she has taken some amazing pics of birds from the Dead Stream. In the spring there are some REALLY unique birds in there because it's one of the most major stop-overs on their migratory path. 

I have yet to meet a kid that does not have fun catching bullhead. They are really perfect for little ones because the fish arent big enough to be scary, but they are a little more exciting than bluegill. If anyone wants to keep the bullhead out of there there is no reason you can't and as a matter of fact, with as many as there are in there, they could probably stand to be thinned out a bit. 

I really appreciate your offer to help and I'm sure I'll take you up on it! :lol:


----------



## Anish

Fishslayer5789 said:


> My buddies and I suspend a fish basket under a milk jug and go crawdad diving in wet suits with goggles/snorkel on East and West Bay in Traverse City. We just keep adding them into the basket until we have a good mess of them. If you can swim well and handle cold water for more than a few minutes, you can do really well. We put on batting gloves (baseball) for grabbing them. We have also gigged them with a frog spear as well. We do the best in 10-15 feet of water over weed beds and rock piles. You definitely want a spotter nearby on a boat so 1) you don't get hit by other boats, and 2) they can pull you out when you start getting leg cramps because of the cold water. It's tough to keep at it for more than 10 minutes at a time during June and July, but August is usually a lot warmer. It's the same as lobster diving, and the crawdads are VERY big. The ones we get in the bays tend to run from 5 to 6 inches. Every once in a while, you get a hog though.


I'll bet you get some hogs that way. I'm definitely a strong swimmer but, the cold is a deal breaker for me! :lol:


----------



## Anish

petronius said:


> How's the crawdad population on the river south of the dam and before M-55 and how deep is the river? My hunting buddy and I have caught them on the Clam River before. We have our own place just a few miles west off of M-55.
> Are you planing on purging the crawdads before cooking or just rinse them off before throwing them in a pot?


I have only been a little ways downstream from the dam. As far as the crayfish population, there are A LOT! For every rock you move 3-5 are under there and they arent tiny either. As far as depth goes, as far as I have been down stream it has been wadeable. There are a few holes here and there, but I dont think any of them span the whole width of the river.
I do plan on purging them. If someone has a fondness for the flavoring of crayfish "dirt", I'm sure we can make some arrangements. :lol:


----------



## Anish

HemlockNailer said:


> Anish, I assume that since this is a state campground guests most bring in their own firewood. If this is true I will try to bring some extra for those who might be without. It's not camping without a good campfire. Kids love it and food tastes great on a campfire.


Yes, it's supply your own wood. There is a house right across the street from the turn into the campground and they do sell firewood. Also, Dead Stream Party Store is right on old 27 right where you turn to go to the campground. I have always been one of the more vocal people against moving firewood because of the Emerald Ash Borer, but honestly at this point and at least in this area I think the battle has been lost :sad:.I'll be bringing extra firewood too.
Thank you for your offer! You are absolutely right about it not being camping without a good campfire. A few years ago when we had that fire ban it was awful! The day after we arrived at the campground the ban went into effect, it rained almost the entire time we were there, then the ban lifted the day after we got back home.:rant:


----------



## mfs686

Thought I would throw this out here...anyone remember this episode?

*C*lassified *R*econnaisance *A*nd *W*eapon-capable *D*eep-sea *A*mphibious *D*redge.


----------



## Anish

Watching Deadliest Catch! Getting ready for the get together! :lol:


----------



## swampbuck

Dead stream party store is closed. You could also do a canoe trip from meads landing down to camp 3-4 hrs, Nice trip and good fishing if you pick the right corners. I might drop bye, depending on how busy I am that weekend (manage cottage rentals).

If you need any help on navigating the deadstream....I am very familiar with all of it. And if you need rescue, that could probably be negotiated also, LOL.


----------



## Hunter333

Anish said:


> If anyone wants to keep the bullhead out of there there is no reason you can't and as a matter of fact, with as many as there are in there, they could probably stand to be thinned out a bit.
> I really appreciate your offer to help and I'm sure I'll take you up on it! :lol:


I have always taught Konnor that if we are going to catch/kill an animal, we owe it the respect to eat it. If we are not going to eat/kill it, then we should not be trying to do so, given the regulated season. I would love to be there when he catches some bullheads that we can eat!! Whether or not he would actually eat it, that remains to be seen..... He is 5 afteall. IDEALLY, he would eat whatever we harvest...however we currently do not live in an ideal world. I am working on that but it takes time. 

As for firewood, we have plenty to share. Camping without a fire is not camping at all  I have wood that has been gathered on our property so it should not be a problem.

At this point, I HOPE to show up with: camping equipment, firewood, wife, child, fly rods, some sort of food to share with the gang. Other than that, who knows......


----------



## Anish

swampbuck said:


> Dead stream party store is closed. You could also do a canoe trip from meads landing down to camp 3-4 hrs, Nice trip and good fishing if you pick the right corners. I might drop bye, depending on how busy I am that weekend (manage cottage rentals).
> 
> If you need any help on navigating the deadstream....I am very familiar with all of it. And if you need rescue, that could probably be negotiated also, LOL.


Dead Stream party store is closed?? Like closed, closed? Not just seasonally?
Appreciate the offer for the help with navigating an well as rescue if needed! :yikes: :lol:

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Anish




----------



## mfs686

How much snow did you get up there? Hope it melts soon, I may be up in the Houghton Lake Area for the Trout Opener.


----------



## Crappie 1

mfs686 said:


> How much snow did you get up there? Hope it melts soon, I may be up in the Houghton Lake Area for the Trout Opener.


They got 4" and most of it's still on the ground. :yikes::rant:


----------



## hnt4food

Going to attempt to build our first homemade crayfish traps :yikes:this weekend, then give them a test run, will let you all know how it goes.
Anish, I will be at Reedsburg for the majority of the day on Thursday, 
June 23 as that is my regular day off. I will bring my traps for crawdads and my kayak for panfishing. I think that is just going to be the beginning of a great weekend. Looking forward to meeting you and all the others who attend.


----------



## Anish

Crappie 1 said:


> They got 4" and most of it's still on the ground. :yikes::rant:


I'll tell you what though, it sure is melting fast!! I was out at my folks today (they live in the middle of the woods) and from when I parked the truck in their driveway to when I came out of the house, about half of the snow was gone! When I pulled back in our driveway (about 1/2 hr. later), most of the snow was gone out of our yard. So unless we get another dump, and dare I say this??? We should be without snow by the end of the weekend at the latest. :woohoo1:


----------



## Anish

hnt4food said:


> Going to attempt to build our first homemade crayfish traps :yikes:this weekend, then give them a test run, will let you all know how it goes.
> Anish, I will be at Reedsburg for the majority of the day on Thursday,
> June 23 as that is my regular day off. I will bring my traps for crawdads and my kayak for panfishing. I think that is just going to be the beginning of a great weekend. Looking forward to meeting you and all the others who attend.


Good luck with your traps!! If you don't succeed DON'T give up! It takes a little practice getting your traps in just the right place and you have to have the right bait Believe it or not, they can get as picky as fish can. Hopefully you will go out there and nail em . 
GET THOSE RUSTYS!!! :lol:
Cool, I was hoping at least a couple of people would show early. So far you are the only one, but I kinda expect that to change.


----------



## Crappie 1

Anish said:


> Good luck with your traps!! If you don't succeed DON'T give up! It takes a little practice getting your traps in just the right place and you have to have the right bait Believe it or not, they can get as picky as fish can. Hopefully you will go out there and nail em .
> GET THOSE RUSTYS!!! :lol:
> Cool, I was hoping at least a couple of people would show early. So far you are the only one, but I kinda expect that to change.


 Hey, Sandy & I will be there on Thurs. as far as I know right now. Were looking forward to meeting everyone...And we want to do some fishing...


----------



## Anish

Excellent!! Will you be tenting or campering? Just curious. 

Tell ya what, you want to fish, you're comin to the right place! :lol:


----------



## Crappie 1

Anish said:


> Excellent!! Will you be tenting or campering? Just curious.
> 
> Tell ya what, you want to fish, you're comin to the right place! :lol:


 We have a 5th. wheel & boat. I did my time in tents when my kids were little. I kinda like my "creature comforts" if you know what I mean..:lol: Nothing wrong with tent camping if the weather's good, always enjoyed it. Spent a month in Grand Marias every summer on 7 acres we had there. Too much fun!!!:lol:


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Anish said:


> Excellent!! Will you be tenting or campering? Just curious.
> 
> Tell ya what, you want to fish, you're comin to the right place! :lol:


Anish,

Let me know what weekend, the details, and then remind me.. (memory issues,etc)

I want to make this one.. not sure I can but if it's a slow weekend I might get them to give me a day or weekend pass.


----------



## Anish

Crappie 1 said:


> We have a 5th. wheel & boat. I did my time in tents when my kids were little. I kinda like my "creature comforts" if you know what I mean..:lol: Nothing wrong with tent camping if the weather's good, always enjoyed it. Spent a month in Grand Marias every summer on 7 acres we had there. Too much fun!!!:lol:


Oh do I ever know what you mean! :lol:
We got EXTREMELY lucky a few years ago. My in-laws bought a new camper trailer and they gave us their old one. They knew that we spent the majority of our summers camping and between my husbands degenerative disk disease and my RA and fibromyalgia, tent camping is almost completely out of the question. By the time we hit Reedsburg for the crayfish boil, we will have already been camping for two weeks. Our camper is a green/yellow 197? dinosaur but, man, if I didn't have that! 
What kind of boat do you have?


----------



## Hunter333

June 24,25,26 
Reedsburg Dam Campground (near Houghton Lake)

-Rustic campground
-Campsite fee $15/night
-No vehicle permit required
-Boat access, lo launch fee
-First come first serve, they DO NOT take reservations
-Large picnic area, no charge
-Perfect place for the fisherman, photographer, hiker, birdwatcher, etc

Konnor and I WILL be there! I have not taken Konnor, age 5, anywhere for 2+ days let alone camping but this is the time for me to dive in full force  Not looking forward to tent camping: spinal shot a week ago for 21 years of back pain after surgery..... been sleeping on a Sleep Number bed for 3 months... Maybe I can bring it seeing as it is basically an "air bed?".... We will firgure it out. Besides, mom could use a day or 2 to herself  MAJOR points for me with Konnor AND mom  Perhaps we will rent a popup, not sure the cost... I do think it would be worth it though. Konnor would love having to use a lantern and flashlights, hanging out by the campfire, catching fish and crayfish... Realized that the camsite is rustic, guess the Sleep Number bed wont work unless I inflate it beforehand.

Just looked at the campground site... http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=573&type=SFCG
I want a waterfront site


----------



## Anish

Putman Lake Campground said:


> Anish,
> 
> Let me know what weekend, the details, and then remind me.. (memory issues,etc)
> 
> I want to make this one.. not sure I can but if it's a slow weekend I might get them to give me a day or weekend pass.


That would be great! The very first post here has all the details and if I missed something just ask. :lol:
I spend a good portion of my life dealing with "fibro-fog" so if anyone understands memory issues, it's me! :lol:
I hope you can make it although, I do understand if you can't. I think it's going to be a load of fun though and I sure would love to see you be a part of it!


----------



## Hunter333

Made this my homepage, not that I would forget but I dont always check my email to see that the thread has been replied to....


----------



## Hunter333

No power... how are we going to keep all of our food cold? How will we charge the laptop, portable DVD player, and cell phone when they need recharging?..... How will I "plug Konnor in" so that I can take a break? Where will we pee in the middle of the night without a bathroom attached? I cant wait to figure out all of the answers to these many questions!!  

I am one that needs to have my days planned as much as possible! Looks like I will have to live outside of my comfort zone this weekend! For those of you that have taken your kids camping since they were born and my questions have no relevance to your life, I salute you, I truly do.

For me, this outing is far more than a crayfish boil. I thank you for that!! 

Ooooh, I have it!! I have a portable generator that I recently purchased that is big enough to support my whole house! I will bring that, I can run ANYTHING requiring electricity all weekend long! Thats the ticket! Sorry, in advance, for the extremely loud noise of the generator noise, deal with it


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Hunter333 said:


> No power... how are we going to keep all of our food cold? How will we charge the laptop, portable DVD player, and cell phone when they need recharging?..... How will I "plug Konnor in" so that I can take a break? Where will we pee in the middle of the night without a bathroom attached? I cant wait to figure out all of the answers to these many questions!!
> 
> I am one that needs to have my days planned as much as possible! Looks like I will have to live outside of my comfort zone this weekend! For those of you that have taken your kids camping since they were born and my questions have no relevance to your life, I salute you, I truly do.
> 
> For me, this outing is far more than a crayfish boil. I thank you for that!!
> 
> Ooooh, I have it!! I have a portable generator that I recently purchased that is big enough to support my whole house! I will bring that, I can run ANYTHING requiring electricity all weekend long! Thats the ticket! Sorry, in advance, for the extremely loud noise of the generator noise, deal with it


Just for you Hunter I'll bring my pup tent and my bathroom/shower tent and dig out the old "E Tool"


----------



## Hunter333

Thanks Putman, I truly appreciate your offer  We have PLENTY of "rustic camping equipment" that has been utilized in the past, I just cant phathom using it soley now!! "2 person" tent that actually only 1/2 of a person can sleep in, foam sleeping pad, wax firestarters, rope for lashing tables and chairs, etc. Perhaps in the future we will go "old school" but not at this point.


----------



## Crappie 1

Anish said:


> Oh do I ever know what you mean! :lol:
> We got EXTREMELY lucky a few years ago. My in-laws bought a new camper trailer and they gave us their old one. They knew that we spent the majority of our summers camping and between my husbands degenerative disk disease and my RA and fibromyalgia, tent camping is almost completely out of the question. By the time we hit Reedsburg for the crayfish boil, we will have already been camping for two weeks. Our camper is a green/yellow 197? dinosaur but, man, if I didn't have that!
> What kind of boat do you have?


We have a Northwoods Super Fish it's 14'/25Johnson I have looked at two 16 footers this spring, but I really like the boat I have. It;s a 1998, but it's in really good shape. By the time we hit Reedsburg we will have camped at lest 3 times or more, and going to the U.P. in July. Camp & Fish all summer somewhere.


----------



## Hunter333

So, is there anything "wrong" with bringing my "portable" generator?  It is really quiet, if you compare it to a train blasting its horn directly in your ear!!!   Will figure something out, looking forward to the outing!!


----------



## Anish

Crappie 1 said:


> We have a Northwoods Super Fish it's 14'/25Johnson I have looked at two 16 footers this spring, but I really like the boat I have. It;s a 1998, but it's in really good shape. By the time we hit Reedsburg we will have camped at lest 3 times or more, and going to the U.P. in July. Camp & Fish all summer somewhere.


Only reason I asked is because of the many submerged stumps in the impoundment. PLEASE remember these can tear the he** out of your boat! For more details on this I HIGHLY recomend you read post #2 on this thread. I would just hate for you to come up there for a fun weekend and end up loosing your boat. :yikes:
I think the size boat will be ok, just REALLY pick your way through the impondment and please read post #2.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Hunter333 said:


> So, is there anything "wrong" with bringing my "portable" generator?  It is really quiet, if you compare it to a train blasting its horn directly in your ear!!!  Will figure something out, looking forward to the outing!!


What do you have for a portable generator?


----------



## Anish

Hunter333 said:


> No power... how are we going to keep all of our food cold? How will we charge the laptop, portable DVD player, and cell phone when they need recharging?..... How will I "plug Konnor in" so that I can take a break? Where will we pee in the middle of the night without a bathroom attached? I cant wait to figure out all of the answers to these many questions!!
> 
> I am one that needs to have my days planned as much as possible! Looks like I will have to live outside of my comfort zone this weekend! For those of you that have taken your kids camping since they were born and my questions have no relevance to your life, I salute you, I truly do.
> 
> For me, this outing is far more than a crayfish boil. I thank you for that!!
> 
> Ooooh, I have it!! I have a portable generator that I recently purchased that is big enough to support my whole house! I will bring that, I can run ANYTHING requiring electricity all weekend long! Thats the ticket! Sorry, in advance, for the extremely loud noise of the generator noise, deal with it


Portable generator should be fine. Most people run them for a couple of hours during the day and charge up a deep cycle battery, then run whatever they need to off the deep cycle. 
What we do is use a power inverter hooked up to the battery in our truck. We charge everything under the sun with that. You just have to remember to turn your vehice and let it run every now and then.
Also, as far as keep ing things cold, we freeze a whole load of water and fruit juice bottles and we use them in place of bags of ice. The last almost a week and they aren't nearly as messy when they melt. Also, use a seperate cooler for drinks. Kids have to open coolers a million times and if you keep the food and drink coolers seperate then your ice in with your food will last longer.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Crappie 1

Anish said:


> Only reason I asked is because of the many submerged stumps in the impoundment. PLEASE remember these can tear the he** out of your boat! For more details on this I HIGHLY recomend you read post #2 on this thread. I would just hate for you to come up there for a fun weekend and end up loosing your boat. :yikes:
> I think the size boat will be ok, just REALLY pick your way through the impondment and please read post #2.


We sure will be careful. I used to make the trip from Meads Landing down to Reedsburg Dam a couple times a summer. Haven't been on that water in years...


----------



## Anish

Crappie 1 said:


> We sure will be careful. I used to make the trip from Meads Landing down to Reedsburg Dam a couple times a summer. Haven't been on that water in years...


Oh shoot (duh!!), I completely forgot. You already said that you were familiar with the area. I guess I am so paranoid that someone is going to end up tearing out their hull or get stranded on a stump that I jump to "be careful!!" without thinking first. :lol:


----------



## swampbuck

DO NOT have your motor locked in the down position on Reedsburg or any where in the deadstream...EVER !!


Couple things on the boating. Its not as bad as it used to be, a lot of the stuff has rotted of over the last 5-10 years or so. The dam dont leak as bad as it did before, so the water is a little higher also. Still a good idea to have someone up front watching and go slow.

The stumps are worse as you go upsteam.....Of course thats where the fish are. If you get really adventuresome the river can be really good that time of year. If someone wanted to do that they could dump their boat in at Mickelson (Ghost town) and be close to the river mouth.

Lots of birds for the birdwatchers out there. Sitting in the cattail canyon at sunset, Swarms of swallows and terns low fly along the river by the thousands for an hour before dark, Its pretty amazing to be sitting there in the boat and have them zipping by within arms reach by the thousands. i have never been hit but close......Scares the hell out of little kids.:lol:

Dont forget the bug spray...And get the REAL stuff !


----------



## Hunter333

Putman Lake Campground said:


> What do you have for a portable generator?


Troy Bilt XP, 6200 watts..... Not really a "portable generator" that I would take to a campground given the decibel level..... But maybe I could make it work......

This generator keeps pur whole house powered when the power goes out. It is in NO WAY quiet to say the least!! I was kidding about bringing it but if I have to I will


----------



## Crappie 1

swampbuck said:


> DO NOT have your motor locked in the down position on Reedsburg or any where in the deadstream...EVER !!
> 
> 
> Couple things on the boating. Its not as bad as it used to be, a lot of the stuff has rotted of over the last 5-10 years or so. The dam dont leak as bad as it did before, so the water is a little higher also. Still a good idea to have someone up front watching and go slow.
> 
> The stumps are worse as you go upsteam.....Of course thats where the fish are. If you get really adventuresome the river can be really good that time of year. If someone wanted to do that they could dump their boat in at Mickelson (Ghost town) and be close to the river mouth.
> 
> Lots of birds for the birdwatchers out there. Sitting in the cattail canyon at sunset, Swarms of swallows and terns low fly along the river by the thousands for an hour before dark, Its pretty amazing to be sitting there in the boat and have them zipping by within arms reach by the thousands. i have never been hit but close......Scares the hell out of little kids.:lol:
> 
> Dont forget the bug spray...And get the REAL stuff !


I knew the guy at Mickelsons, he used to do air boat rides. I loved to go there as a kid, he had a pet **** and a fox that he could call from the woods. Took a lot of rides in that air boat.


----------



## mfs686

swampbuck said:


> DO NOT have your motor locked in the down position on Reedsburg or any where in the deadstream...EVER !!


Thank God for Kayaks !!!

The only thing I would like power for would be to blow up two air mattresses. I think I have a power inverter around here somewhere.


----------



## swampbuck

Crappie 1 said:


> I knew the guy at Mickelsons, he used to do air boat rides. I loved to go there as a kid, he had a pet **** and a fox that he could call from the woods. Took a lot of rides in that air boat.


 He was a little before my time.....But I do have access to my buddy's airboat at Meads landing.


----------



## Crappie 1

swampbuck said:


> He was a little before my time.....But I do have access to my buddy's airboat at Meads landing.


 I never lock my motor down-anywhere...Those things are really fun to ride in. He always took us out by the Osprey nests to see them..That river was a great place to be as a kid...


----------



## swampbuck

Ospreys are still there....We try to keep the airboat as low impact as possible especially during the summer. Its not real popular out there these days.


----------



## Anish

I have got to get back over there!! I have been so busy with misc. crap that I have not had time. I think it would be a blast to have an air boat. Wish they weren't so loud!!


----------



## Crappie 1

The Crappie are starting up around Houghton Lake.


----------



## Anish

That is exactly what I am hoping to get into . I have a friend and her daughter who I am taking with me. I'm just hoping they catch something. My friend is not all that into fishing but, loves to eat fish. When we go fishing and she doesn't catch anything, the bit***** is enough to drive you insane! :rant: :lol:
Shoot, I'll be happy if she catches anything. Where I am going I'm hoping that if we don't get into the crappie, then I'll we can get into the big gills. I'll take some pics while I'm over there. I was hoping to be able t flip some rocks and hunt crays in the river, but with as high as the water is in West Branch, I can't immagine it's going to be any better over there. Oh well, one of these days :sad:.


----------



## swampbuck

They are usually a couple weeks later in the deadstream/reedsburgh than they are in H.L., But they may be starting now. I am still fishing the channels so far.


----------



## Hunter333

Fly fishing an option in the area? I doubt that Konnor would like to do much more than catch some crays, a few panfish to cook up, have a campfire, and anything else that 5 year old boys are up to trying. Good thing school will be out and I have some time to rest up and prepare before the outing. I havenever taken him serious camping... We did tent camp one day and night last summer by the creek on our property and he cant wait to do it again!! Anyone know the going rate for a pop up camper rental? Having to spend the weekend in a rained on tent would not be the best way for him, or ME, to spend the weekend.


----------



## Crappie 1

swampbuck said:


> They are usually a couple weeks later in the deadstream/reedsburgh than they are in H.L., But they may be starting now. I am still fishing the channels so far.


 I got a big sunfish in one of the channels yesterday. Between the dirty water & getting rained on, I didn't stay too long.


----------



## swampbuck

Hunter333 said:


> Fly fishing an option in the area? I doubt that Konnor would like to do much more than catch some crays, a few panfish to cook up, have a campfire, and anything else that 5 year old boys are up to trying. Good thing school will be out and I have some time to rest up and prepare before the outing. I havenever taken him serious camping... We did tent camp one day and night last summer by the creek on our property and he cant wait to do it again!! Anyone know the going rate for a pop up camper rental? Having to spend the weekend in a rained on tent would not be the best way for him, or ME, to spend the weekend.


 Flyfishing for what ? You could have a blast with gills out by the stumps. If you are talking trout you would be about 20 mi. from the Mason tract/Ausable...... There are trout in the deadstream but its not really fly friendly casting wise, And not a topic to discuss.


----------



## Anish

I can't wait for late May/early June. I LOVE fly fishing with a rubber spider for pan fish.


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> I can't wait for late May/early June. I LOVE fly fishing with a rubber spider for pan fish.


You mean like this??


----------



## Anish

VERY NICE!!!!!!!! :coolgleam

Yes, like that!!


----------



## Hunter333

swampbuck said:


> Flyfishing for what ? You could have a blast with gills out by the stumps.


 Gills sound like fun!! I dont care what I catch on the fly, I would just like to have some fun!!


----------



## Anish

Hunter333 said:


> Gills sound like fun!! I dont care what I catch on the fly, I would just like to have some fun!!


One of my goals for this summer is to get into pike on the fly. THAT sounds like a blast :coolgleam!
Tell you what, that Reedsburg impoundment would be the place to do that too. Not a ton of huge pike in there but, I have taken a TON of 24-28" out of there. I have been told of a number of 30-36" coming out of there in the last two years, and they were released ! Still waitin for us!!


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> One of my goals for this summer is to get into pike on the fly. THAT sounds like a blast :coolgleam!
> Tell you what, that Reedsburg impoundment would be the place to do that too. Not a ton of huge pike in there but, I have taken a TON of 24-28" out of there. I have been told of a number of 30-36" coming out of there in the last two years, and they were released ! Still waitin for us!!


I have been wanting to try that as well. Tied up a bunch of pike flies but everytime I go I get 30 mph winds and a lot of dirty water.


----------



## swampbuck

Reedsburg gets planted with walleye every year also, And very few people target them.


----------



## Anish

swampbuck said:


> Reedsburg gets planted with walleye every year also, And very few people target them.


You know, I had heard that. I'm gonna have to go after em this summer.

I am SO damned tired of this wind! Today was absolutely beautiful except for the wind! :rant:


----------



## mfs686

swampbuck said:


> Reedsburg gets planted with walleye every year also, And very few people target them.


Really??

Interesting, very, very interesting.


----------



## Hunter333

mfs686 said:


> Really??
> 
> Interesting, very, very interesting.


Looks like some walleye flies are in order.... I have not tied any pike flies. I know that I can look them up online so I will do so before the gathering. No I wont, I will have things ready for my 5 year old son to have fun catching mud bugs as well as fishing for something with his fishing rod  Looking forward to this even, however it turns out for us!!


----------



## Anish

Hunter333 said:


> Looks like some walleye flies are in order.... I have not tied any pike flies. I know that I can look them up online so I will do so before the gathering. No I wont, I will have things ready for my 5 year old son to have fun catching mud bugs as well as fishing for something with his fishing rod  Looking forward to this even, however it turns out for us!!


You know, this is just an idea, but....
If you wanted to sneak off for an hour or two, I happen to know of two teenagers who will be there and are REALLY responsible. My son and his girlfriend (age 16 and 18) are bonkers over kids and you could always ask them to give you a hand. I have a VERY strange son :16suspect. He is and always has been kid crazy. He and his gf volunteer to take my 16 month old for walks all the time. Works for me, they have fun with him and he loves the walks. Not to mention, I can get things done around here without the little stink pants under foot :lol:. The only thing is, that I keep running into people in town who tell me what a cute grandbaby I have and how they see my son around town with him all the time  :lol:. I think it's kinda funny because it embarasses my son however, the idea that everybody seems to think my 16yo son is the father of a 16 month old kinda bothers me. 
I have been encouraging my son to go to school to be a special ed teacher. He has a compassionate streak like I have never seen in a kid his age, he is drawn to help anybody who has a disability, and he has infinite patience. I think between those qualities and his love of kids, that he would do well in that field. 
Anyway, just a thought. Might give you a chance to try out those flies :lol:.


----------



## Crappie 1

swampbuck said:


> Reedsburg gets planted with walleye every year also, And very few people target them.


 Hey, maybe we can try for some during the outing? What will be going over there that weekend? Bluegills? Crappie? Walleye?? Were getting "geeked" about this get together.:yikes::lol::yikes::lol::rant:


----------



## Hunter333

Thanks for the offer Anish, I will consider it... I doubt that Konnor would let me head out to do some fishing without him.
Regarding your son going into Special Education teaching, that is where I started my teaching career. People have always told me that "you must have a lot of patience." I never thought of myself that way. Help him study whatever he has a passion for and he will never regret it!!

On the news now, MORE school cuts coming from the state. Good Lord!! There are not any other areas that can be cut? Perhaps government employee salaries? Special interest funding? government today is not what I teach my 5th graders, it is all about the Benjamins these days, PERIOD!!

Anyway, we are looking forward to the outing!!  Still have to locate a pop up rental business. I have not contacted local businesses but I am sure there are some in my area.


----------



## SASS

Just joined the site. This sounds like a lot of fun. I'll check with my event planner about coming up. I've got some experience with crawfish boils and larger event food cooking and serving. 

No tent, any hotels around nearby.


----------



## Crappie 1

Probably have to get a room back at Houghton Lake some where. Welcome to the site. Hope to meet you at the outing..


----------



## Hunter333

SASS, welcome to the site, your newest addiction  There are a lot of great people here full of a lot of great information. I have no info regarding hotels in the area, sorry. I will be looking into renting a pop up camper.


----------



## Anish

Hunter333 said:


> Thanks for the offer Anish, I will consider it... I doubt that Konnor would let me head out to do some fishing without him.
> Regarding your son going into Special Education teaching, that is where I started my teaching career. People have always told me that "you must have a lot of patience." I never thought of myself that way. Help him study whatever he has a passion for and he will never regret it!!
> 
> On the news now, MORE school cuts coming from the state. Good Lord!! There are not any other areas that can be cut? Perhaps government employee salaries? Special interest funding? government today is not what I teach my 5th graders, it is all about the Benjamins these days, PERIOD!!
> 
> Anyway, we are looking forward to the outing!!  Still have to locate a pop up rental business. I have not contacted local businesses but I am sure there are some in my area.


His other career area of interest is DNR. Damned if he does, damned if he doesn't! :lol:

Unfortunately I have no suggestions on the pop up. I could look around our area if you want, but I don't know if you need to have it before you head up or not.


----------



## Anish

SASS said:


> Just joined the site. This sounds like a lot of fun. I'll check with my event planner about coming up. I've got some experience with crawfish boils and larger event food cooking and serving.
> 
> No tent, any hotels around nearby.


Is it that you don't have a tent or you won't tent? Because if it's an equipment problem we can help you out. I have several extras. As far as hotels, theres Great Escapes on 27 which is nice. A group of folks I know who have a smelt outing stay there every year and they realy like it (I plan to join them next year). I think, if memmory serves me, it's $50 /night. 

Welcome!! Glad to see you found our crayfish thread and hope you can make it!


----------



## SASS

Anish said:


> Is it that you don't have a tent or you won't tent? Because if it's an equipment problem we can help you out. I have several extras. As far as hotels, theres Great Escapes on 27 which is nice. A group of folks I know who have a smelt outing stay there every year and they realy like it (I plan to join them next year). I think, if memmory serves me, it's $50 /night.
> 
> Welcome!! Glad to see you found our crayfish thread and hope you can make it!


One is no tent, the other is my wife wouldn't tent camp.


----------



## Hunter333

SASS said:


> One is no tent, the other is my wife wouldn't tent camp.


Perhaps rent a popup or camper? Way more fun than a hotel and you get to hang out with a lot of great people, none of which I have personally met at this point  Looking forward to changing that in June!!


----------



## SASS

Any ideas of a local place to rent something for the weekend. I might be able to drag my wife along then. Is electric available at the sites. I need it for my CPAP.


----------



## Hunter333

SASS, I couldnt help but chuckle at your post regarding, "I need it for my CPAP...." I too have a CPAP and hadnt considered this issue. BUT, without my wife coming along, at this point, I will just have to snore my head off!!  Konnor, my 5 year old wont care, he will be so tired that he wont hear a thing!!  Too funny.......


----------



## Crappie 1

No electric. I run my c-pap off my inverter in the 5th. wheel. That won't help you much if you don't have a camper.


----------



## Hunter333

Crappie 1 said:


> No electric. I run my c-pap off my inverter in the 5th. wheel. That won't help you much if you don't have a camper.


It will help if you let him run his CPAP off of your converter


----------



## Hunter333

Please remind me regarding: how a converter works, how much time it takes, etc..... Thank you!!


----------



## SASS

Hunter333 said:


> SASS, I couldnt help but chuckle at your post regarding, "I need it for my CPAP...." I too have a CPAP and hadnt considered this issue. BUT, without my wife coming along, at this point, I will just have to snore my head off!!  Konnor, my 5 year old wont care, he will be so tired that he wont hear a thing!!  Too funny.......


I've been using mine for about 8 years now. I don't sleep without it even when my wife is driving I plug it in the cigarette lighter for a nap. I don't take naps without it either. What little sleep I get is so restless its just plain not worth being that tired. I'm actually better off staying up with caffeine instead.

I guess I could run it off my SUV battery, sleep in the back, and bring a long extension cord.:xzicon_sm


----------



## Hunter333

SASS, I am thinking that someone at the outing will have the capability to allow you to "plug in" your CPAP. You as well as me!! I have a "portable" generator but who wants to hear that thing running all of the time? I guess it wouldnt need to run when I am not using it.... perhaps only at night.... Would the sound bother anyone? Not trying to be a jerk, thinking that it would be nice to run at night. Is there a way that I could run a generator during the day to "charge" a battery system that would allow me to run electical devices during quiet hours? Not wondering just about this outing, looking for technical info that I do not possess. I am not accustomed to living/camping using a generator in case you couldnt tell  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Big Frank 25

Some machines run off a 12V battery. If not a battery and power inverter (DC-AC) works well!


----------



## SASS

I'm still at the exploring stage about attending this event. It does sound like a great time. I haven't confirmed dates with my calendar yet. I know I have 2 weekends that I have plans and commitments I can't change. Neither of these activities include my wife participating so the odds of me taking off without her again are significantly reduced. I'll just have to wait and see. 

I've looked in to renting RV's etc. before and frankly its usually cheaper to just rent a hotel or cabin. As I've aged comfort has become more of an issue for me anyway. I spent too many years bouncing around in uncomfortable situations when I was younger.


----------



## Crappie 1

Hunter333 said:


> Please remind me regarding: how a converter works, how much time it takes, etc..... Thank you!!


 It's not a converter it's an inverter. It uses battery power and makes it AC/DC I have one plug in my 5th. wheel that runs off the inverter. I plug anything I want to run into that plug-tv,stereo,vcr etc. I have 4 six volt golf cart batteries for power. When I go to Az. I have 3 solar panels that I charge them with. I use them in Mi. too, but don't get the sun like Az. See me at the outing, I'll be happy to show you


----------



## Hunter333

Crappie 1 said:


> It's not a converter it's an inverter. It uses battery power and makes it AC/DC I have one plug in my 5th. wheel that runs off the inverter. I plug anything I want to run into that plug-tv,stereo,vcr etc. I have 4 six volt golf cart batteries for power. When I go to Az. I have 3 solar panels that I charge them with. I use them in Mi. too, but don't get the sun like Az. See me at the outing, I'll be happy to show you


See you at the outing I shall!! Looking forward to it all!!


----------



## swampbuck

I dont know but I think they have rentals, If not they could probably direct you..........

Travel land (houghton lake) 989-366-5359


----------



## SASS

swampbuck said:


> I dont know but I think they have rentals, If not they could probably direct you..........
> 
> Travel land (houghton lake) 989-366-5359


I Googled the site and ended finding a local facility about 30 miles north of me and on the way. I'll check them out. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Busterboy

Anish said:


> I was wondering about that store. I really had never beenin there before because I usually get what I need before I get over there. When I went in there last fall they looked pretty picked over. That would be a really bad location.
> 
> I was just reading about that the other day. Oh well, I'd be upgrading in June anyway.


I try to support local 'Mom and Pop' style of stores and was glad when the Deadstream reopened up a year or so back but when we bought bait from them last year, the guy running the place was more interested in talking on the phone than helping us. He rang up our bait and supplies and took enough time away from his phone call to tell us the total and then handed us the change while still talking on the phone without even a "thank you or good luck". I see a big part of this type of business as people related, talking to the customers and hearing where the fish are being caught so they in turn can pass it along to those buying bait. That type of interaction was not there that day and it appeared to be the way he did business.

Buster boy


----------



## Anish

DANG!! Sorry I haven't been on lately!! I have been down state at my inlaws for the past week. Had a BLAST catching carp at their place on Ponemah but, I'm glad to be home. Spent today getting yard work done and getting a sun burn :lol:.
As bar as the electric thing goes, let me talk to my dad and see what he can come up with. He's a retired science teacher/ McGuiver wana-be. Should be able to get some good ideas from him. I have a few but, I want to run it by him before I go suggesting anything! Either way, we will figure it out. I don't want to have to have anybody go without their CPAP or anything else they need.


----------



## junkman

I have a 5000 watt genny that i would be willing to donate to the cause to charge batteries durring the day even if I don't go somthing can be arranged.


----------



## Busterboy

From a recent Houghton Lake Resorter:

On April 7 the Michigan Department of Transportation
held a public information meeting at the Lake
Township Hall for residents to address concerns or ask
questions about the upcoming work that will be done
on M-55. MDOT project engineer Matt Radulski said
M-55 will be closed from June to August from County
Rd. 300 to uS-127. He added motorists will not have
to worry about construction taking place on any of
the summer holidays. He assured residents and emergency
representatives who attended the meeting that
there will be flag control teams on site to direct traffic
and ensure easy access to those who need to travel on
Michelson Road. The detour route is approximately
seven miles and goes north on Old 27 and runs east on
Co. Road 300 to the Roscommon/Missaukee County
line. Once the construction is complete, Radulski said
M-55 will be a much smoother and quieter ride as the
current asphalt will be crushed, a geogrid will be
put down and the road will be raised about six inches.
He added M-55 will have about a 17 year lifespan
with proper maintenance.

Buster boy


----------



## Hunter333

Seriously, would running a generator to charge batteries while we are not at the site be a problem to those camping or is this common? I imagine running one at night would be frowned upon due to noise. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Big Frank 25

I've used a deep cycle 12V for 4 nights without a charge for my CPAP.


----------



## Crappie 1

Hunter333 said:


> Seriously, would running a generator to charge batteries while we are not at the site be a problem to those camping or is this common? I imagine running one at night would be frowned upon due to noise. Thanks for the info!!


 Hunter, they usually have generator hours posted where you pay at. Sometimes it's 4-7pm it just depends on the park. I run mine in the evening to recharge, during generator hours. That's usually at suppertime. It will all work out...


----------



## Hunter333

Crappie 1 said:


> Hunter, they usually have generator hours posted where you pay at. Sometimes it's 4-7pm it just depends on the park. I run mine in the evening to recharge, during generator hours. That's usually at suppertime. It will all work out...


Thank you for the info. I have never noticed "generator hours" while camping.... Then again, I have not camped in campgrounds very often. It will all work out, that I have no doubt.


----------



## Crappie 1

Hunter333 said:


> Thank you for the info. I have never noticed "generator hours" while camping.... Then again, I have not camped in campgrounds very often. It will all work out, that I have no doubt.


 Rustic campgrounds almost always have generator hours posted on the information board where you get your camping envelope..


----------



## Hunter333

Crappie 1 said:


> Rustic campgrounds almost always have generator hours posted on the information board where you get your camping envelope..


Thanks for the info, I did not know that. As I have stated previously, I am not an experienced campground camper. What EXACTLY would I need to run some electrical "appliances" from 6PM-6AM? Batteries? Device to attach to the generator that would allow me to plug in devices? Cost of items needed? Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Crappie 1

Not sure what kind of appliances you mean, but a 12 volt deep cycle battery would run some small things, like the c-pap. Not sure what a 12 volt battery costs these days. Can you be more specific as to "appliances"?


----------



## Anish

Sorry I haven't been on here lately, been crazy busy around here! Went down to the stream yesterday and I was flippin some rocks in hopes of finding some crayfish. Only found 4 tiny's. I sure hope things pick up. I am really rusty (no pun intended) at cooking crays and I could really use the practice. I'm gonna set some traps in a nearby lake this week and hopefully get a decent haul. I sure hope this isn't an indication of what the year is going to be like!


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> Sorry I haven't been on here lately, been crazy busy around here! Went down to the stream yesterday and I was flippin some rocks in hopes of finding some crayfish. Only found 4 tiny's. I sure hope things pick up. I am really rusty (no pun intended) at cooking crays and I could really use the practice. I'm gonna set some traps in a nearby lake this week and hopefully get a decent haul. I sure hope this isn't an indication of what the year is going to be like!


It's been that way all over. This has to be the worst spring walleye fishing season I have ever had. Rain, Wind, Cold, Dirty water.....you name it we got it.


----------



## mfs686

Just watched a you tube video on how to boil crayfish. 

Now I'm hungry !!


----------



## Hunter333

Crappie 1 said:


> Not sure what kind of appliances you mean, but a 12 volt deep cycle battery would run some small things, like the c-pap. Not sure what a 12 volt battery costs these days. Can you be more specific as to "appliances"?


I am thinking c-pap and a portable DVD player for my 5 year old. ( I know, technology is overused today, kids need to be out in the wild playing and I totally agree with that, but when I am ready to head to bed, so must he be!!) I highly doubt that he will need some "vidoe" time before bed as we will be outside all of the time, just trying to cover my bases as I have not taken him campground camping before. Perhaps I am worrying too much about things but the last thing that I want to be is uncomfortable, I am too old not to be prepared for things unforseen  I know that there are those out there that feel, "Being outdoors, fishing and hiking, spending time out in the wilds of the area, interacting with others..... should be enough." I get that and agree 100%. It is just that I have not had my son out in this type of situation before so this will be out mayden voyage and I want to try to be prepared as possible. Hopefully I am overplanning, that would be GREAT!!


----------



## Crappie 1

You could run your c-pap, DVD, things like that off a 12 volt deep cycle, then just charge it back up the next day, shouldn't be any problem. You & your Son are going to have a great time and memories for a life time. I took my boys to Reedsburg camping when they were really little, they still remember it, We ate a lot of "Goober Grape" sandwiches. :lol:


----------



## Anish

I agree! I think you and your son are going to have a great time! I know what you are saying though about wanting to have your bases covered. There is nothing worse than camping in the rain with a bored young kid! 
One thing if I may, don't let him know that you have all the "extras" until you absolutely need to. I have found that if my kids know I have these things then they are less likely to try to make their own fun. I reserve the electronics for EXREME emergencies only. Otherwise, the kids seem to give up and surender to them right away. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Hunter333

He wont even know that we are going on an adventure until the day that we go!! Of course unless his mom tells him, she is good/BAD at that  What type of device do I need to charge a 12 V deep cycle? If this works out, I see it leading to a lot more adventures!!! Thank you for answering all of my questions, politely


----------



## Crappie 1

Hunter333 said:


> He wont even know that we are going on an adventure until the day that we go!! Of course unless his mom tells him, she is good/BAD at that  What type of device do I need to charge a 12 V deep cycle? If this works out, I see it leading to a lot more adventures!!! Thank you for answering all of my questions, politely


 A small solar panel or your generator. I sent you a PM


----------



## mag 7

I have a 1000 w Honda gen that i run my dear camp with. when i but it in a small tote with holes cut in both ends it is relay quiet. It has an adapter that will charge a 12v batt. How old is your son took mine camping when he was 5 all rustic if all goes well he will be coming with me in June he is now 44 (oops just dated my self) but ti gives you an idea of how hook you can get on camping. If you have any questions on the gen PM me mag 7 (John)


----------



## Anish

Hunter333 said:


> He wont even know that we are going on an adventure until the day that we go!! Of course unless his mom tells him, she is good/BAD at that  What type of device do I need to charge a 12 V deep cycle? If this works out, I see it leading to a lot more adventures!!! Thank you for answering all of my questions, politely


We use our truck. We have an extra battery that we swap back and forth so that one of the batteries always has a charge. When I was studying for my ham radio test they suggested doing this when you are doing emergency communications out in the field. So, I had one of those "duh" moments and figured that it would work for running basic things at our camp site. For the first time, we had power! I can't believe that I didn't think about that sooner :lol:.
Something else that we do is, we have a power inverter that hooks directly to our truck battery with alligator clips. So, in the evening when we are settling in, we pop the hood, hook up the inverter, and run an extension cord to the tent or camper. We are able to run the radio and fan (husband has to have them, drives me nuts, but if it gets him out camping...), I always keep my NOAA weather radio on, and we charge our cell phones and the walkie talkies. Haven't killed the battery yet (knock on wood!). We also charge our battery for our trolling motor off our truck. Saves a lot of hastle and why bring an extra generator when you have one right there with you anyway?


----------



## Crappie 1

Those batteries get a little heavy swapping back & forth though don't they? I have a 2000 Kippor that I use. I plug the 5th. wheel into it to watch a little tv in the evening. I have an inverter that I turn on at night to run my cpap. Everybody's camping habits and equipment vary s, so it's pretty much whatever works for you.. I much prefer "Boondocking" over $35+ a night campgrounds. I carry my own water, and have my own electrical system, so why pay someone else for what I already have? :lol::lol:


----------



## Hunter333

You all rock! I have so much to learn that I can use in order to get out in the woods more often! I would like to think that we can "rough it" and believe that we can. However at this point in our world, we will do what we can to be the most comfortable. Having back injections every 4 weeks also leads me to make plans so that my bed can be as comfortable as possible. Hell yes, we would show up without any sleeping structure at all, I am an Eagle Scout afterall  being an Eagle Scout taught me to be prepared so we shall be. I look forward to meeting you and all and taking my share of ribbing regarding my lack of experience/knowledge of so many subjects 

Gator clamps- know what they are, never would have thought to use the term.
Inverter- understand the concept, still can "see" what it looks like.
Boondocking- understand that one 
Duh moments- have them every day!! I teach 5th grade afterall


----------



## Anish

Hunter333 said:


> You all rock! I have so much to learn that I can use in order to get out in the woods more often! I would like to think that we can "rough it" and believe that we can. However at this point in our world, we will do what we can to be the most comfortable. Having back injections every 4 weeks also leads me to make plans so that my bed can be as comfortable as possible. Hell yes, we would show up without any sleeping structure at all, I am an Eagle Scout afterall  being an Eagle Scout taught me to be prepared so we shall be. I look forward to meeting you and all and taking my share of ribbing regarding my lack of experience/knowledge of so many subjects
> 
> Gator clamps- know what they are, never would have thought to use the term.
> Inverter- understand the concept, still can "see" what it looks like.
> Boondocking- understand that one
> Duh moments- have them every day!! I teach 5th grade afterall


I am not going to rag on you. We all have to start somewhere and health issues sure don't make getting outdoors any easier. My husband gets back injections regularly too and roughing it is not even an option for him. He spent 6 years in the USMC, cold weather mountain warfare. Until about 10years ago I would not have dreamed of using a camper. Blasphemy! Well, between the Rheumatiod arthritis and Fibromyalgia, that's the only way I can camp. So, you are in good company :lol:. Trust me, we totally get pain and what it can do to a person. By the way, pain can cause a lot of "duh" moments too. We'll get help you get everything squared away and before you know it, you will be helping someone else get set up .


----------



## mfs686

You know.....all of this is a mute point since the end of the world starts tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Hunter333

Well then I will go out CPAP on, generator blarring, air mattress pumped up!!


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> You know.....all of this is a mute point since the end of the world starts tomorrow. :lol:


Cool, well, I plan on going fishing or crayfish hunting. Not sure which but I will be having fun on the way out!! :lol:


----------



## Hunter333

I will be spending all of my time learning about how to camp "rustic" so I hope that you all catch a lot of mudbugs, I am going to be hungry!! Given the environment, how would one prepare the crayfish for eating? I am really looking forward to eating the answer


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> Cool, well, I plan on going fishing or crayfish hunting. Not sure which but I will be having fun on the way out!! :lol:


That's what I did, went fishing last night and fishing again this morning.


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> That's what I did, went fishing last night and fishing again this morning.


Well, you did better than I did! Nice eyes btw!! I puttered around at my usual lake and caught a couple of small gills.


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> Well, you did better than I did! Nice eyes btw!! I puttered around at my usual lake and caught a couple of small gills.


I was pleasantly surprised to catch those, the Silver Bass invasion is in full swing and I expected to catch them instead. Gonna try again tonight and see if my luck holds out.


----------



## swampbuck

Crappie 1 said:


> Those batteries get a little heavy swapping back & forth though don't they? I have a 2000 Kippor that I use. I plug the 5th. wheel into it to watch a little tv in the evening. I have an inverter that I turn on at night to run my cpap. Everybody's camping habits and equipment vary s, so it's pretty much whatever works for you.. I much prefer "Boondocking" over $35+ a night campgrounds. I carry my own water, and have my own electrical system, so why pay someone else for what I already have? :lol::lol:


 Theres a very nice public land spot just upsteam from Reedsburg about a mile at the Mickelson ghost town site. Its on the water and has a launch.


----------



## Hunter333

About a month away!! I am really looking forward to this adventure for all of the reasons that I have previously posted!! Can't wait to: too many to list...... Eat some mudbugs is one of them!!


----------



## Anish

Ok, went to Reedsburg on Tuesday with the fam. 10yo and I spent a couple of hours with nets and came up with over 100 rustys and one calico crayfish. Everywhere you looked, there were crayfish! Scary that most of them were rustys. :SHOCKED::SHOCKED:

Had a blast and when we got home we froze the tails for future use. 

Oh, one thing to mention. That place is LOADED with water scorpions. My 10yo got nailed by one and you would have thought he had been shot in the ankle. I have never been bit by one but, I understand they are like assassin bug bites which I have had. Let me tell you, those are excruciating!! So, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Hunter333

Anish said:


> Ok, went to Reedsburg on Tuesday with the fam. 10yo and I spent a couple of hours with nets and came up with over 100 rustys and one calico crayfish. Everywhere you looked, there were crayfish! Scary that most of them were rustys. :SHOCKED::SHOCKED:
> 
> Had a blast and when we got home we froze the tails for future use.
> 
> Oh, one thing to mention. That place is LOADED with water scorpions. My 10yo got nailed by one and you would have thought he had been shot in the ankle. I have never been bit by one but, I understand they are like assassin bug bites which I have had. Let me tell you, those are excruciating!! So, just something to keep in mind.


How does one combat waer scorpions?


----------



## mfs686

Hunter333 said:


> How does one combat waer scorpions?


Shotgun...

I didn't even know what one was until last October when I helped out with some stream sampling. I netted a few and the gentleman running the sampling told me about them. I got a quick lesson in entomology that day. Hope he feels better.


----------



## Anish

The only way to avoid them 100% is to stay out of the water. Other than that, you are probably going to be fine if you stay away from submerged grass. They hang out on it and wait for food to swim by.

My son was fine withing 5 minutes of the bite. After the innitial shot of pain, there was nothing. Not even a mark.

I had never even heard of them until we were on a homeschool trip over to Reedsburg about five years ago. We were netting and identifying things when I came across one. Thought it was an aquatic insect larva at first. Kinda glad I didn't reach in and grab it out with my hands :lol:! 

Other things that were in the nets the other day were: TONS of baby dogfish (about 2-3"), one tiny sunfish, a bunch of sticklebacks, lots of big snails, several large freshwater muscles, dragonfly larvae, small water beetles, some large damselfly larvae, and scuds.


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> The only way to avoid them 100% is to stay out of the water. Other than that, you are probably going to be fine if you stay away from submerged grass. They hang out on it and wait for food to swim by.
> 
> My son was fine withing 5 minutes of the bite. After the innitial shot of pain, there was nothing. Not even a mark.
> 
> I had never even heard of them until we were on a homeschool trip over to Reedsburg about five years ago. We were netting and identifying things when I came across one. Thought it was an aquatic insect larva at first. Kinda glad I didn't reach in and grab it out with my hands :lol:!
> 
> Other things that were in the nets the other day were: TONS of baby dogfish (about 2-3"), one tiny sunfish, a bunch of sticklebacks, lots of big snails, several large freshwater muscles, dragonfly larvae, small water beetles, some large damselfly larvae, and scuds.


It amazed me what we caught in the nets that day. I had no idea what was swimming around in the streams. What really surprised me was that when we went to another section, less than a mile away, what we caught was completely different from the previous section.

On a different note....gonna build mudbug traps this weekend. Hopefully next weekend I amy get a chance to try them out.


----------



## Anish

I think rivers are some of the coolest places! I'm worse than the kids :lol:. Give me a net and a river and I could be entertained all day. :lol:

Man I cant wait til the end of July! I just hope it doesn't rain. :rant:


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> I think rivers are some of the coolest places! I'm worse than the kids :lol:. Give me a net and a river and I could be entertained all day. :lol:
> 
> Man I cant wait til the end of July! I just hope it doesn't rain. :rant:


End of July ?? I thought it was the end of June


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> End of July ?? I thought it was the end of June


OMG!! That's the second major brain phart I have had today!! :lol:

I'm sorry, yes, June. 

I think my brain has decided to go camping ahead of my body! :lol:

Sorry again!


----------



## Hunter333

I HOPE that you will be at the outing at the END of JUNE  Havent told Konnor yet that we are going "camping" nor I have I checked into renting a popup, just trying to make it through the end of the schoolyear


----------



## Anish

Hunter333 said:


> I HOPE that you will be at the outing at the END of JUNE  Havent told Konnor yet that we are going "camping" nor I have I checked into renting a popup, just trying to make it through the end of the schoolyear


Oh, no worries, I'll be there! :lol:

Hang in there! You're in the home stretch!! :lol:


----------



## Hunter333

I am holding on and looking forward to this weekend!! Konnor has no idea how much fun we are going to have!!!


----------



## Crappie 1

Anish-can we get water for our campers at the campground?I would rather not have to haul it from home if I don't have too. Thanks


----------



## Hunter333

Let's talk about cooking.... I know that many people have a crayfish boil but I am wondering what other options are there? How about some crayfish filled pasta with cajun garlic butter? Or perhaps a poh boy sandwich? Just wondering......


----------



## SASS

Gumbo works for me. Fried crawdad tails. Which reminds me I need to check Granny's recipe box from The Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Hunter333 said:


> I am holding on and looking forward to this weekend!! Konnor has no idea how much fun we are going to have!!!


This is one time I plan to get away (but only for the day), and who knows I may bring a customer or two or their kids. A little variety for them is a good thing. We had a bunch of customers this weekend that has had crawdad and never heard of a crawdad get together, so they may show up too.


----------



## Hunter333

SASS said:


> Gumbo works for me. Fried crawdad tails. Which reminds me I need to check Granny's recipe box from The Beverly Hillbillies.


Me likey gumbo!! Looking forward to hearing from others as how to prepare these "mudbugs." Putman, perhaps do not call them mudbugs, your clients may not be so accepting of the term or the food....


----------



## mfs686

Hunter333 said:


> What does a non crayfish person need in order to fish for these at this event? I do not have traps. I look forward to learning what is involved in this. Does one need some type of glove to grab them with? What about bait, what is used and can it be bought locally in regards to the campground? Do I need to bring something to put the caught mudbugs in or will others have everything needed? "The Time" is getting closer and closer. Konnor still does not know what I have planned for him, he would drive me nuts with questions if I told him now. Look forward to it all!!


I bought some wire mesh and made my first trap yesterday. I have enough left over to make a couple more but I want to see how the first one will work. I came across this website when I was looking up purging. It answered a few questions I had.

www.trapperarne.com


----------



## yankeedoodler

toolman60 said:


> Well I have a black z71 and I will also have my boat with me. Its a tracker tundra. I hope to get over on houghton lake some. Never fished there.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


We are hauling our boat along too and plan on fishing Dead Stream and either Higgins or Houghton while we are up there. Maybe we will run into each other somewhere along the way. Silverado dually with a Bass Tracker 175xt proseries w/ jetdrive.

I am also a rookie at trapping crawdads so it's gonna be a learning curve for me..must be pretty much like trapping minners tho, except placement and bait I would guess. Will certainly be a first at any rate. See ya there.


----------



## mfs686

Hunter333 said:


> I do not have traps nor do I know where to place them..... I am hoping that someone will teach Konnor and I a thing or 2. We will be leaving Muskegon in the AM. Once there we will set up our gear and see who is around for us to tag along with. After that, we have no plans other than to have fun!!!


I have something Konnor might get a kick out of. I am bringing my handheld GPS to do a little geo-caching while I am up there. It's basically treasure hunting with a GPS. Kids always get a kick out of finding a hidden box full of little trinkets. Just hope the skeeters aren't too bad. May have to find some close to the roads.


----------



## Hunter333

mfs686 said:


> I have something Konnor might get a kick out of. I am bringing my handheld GPS to do a little geo-caching while I am up there. It's basically treasure hunting with a GPS. Kids always get a kick out of finding a hidden box full of little trinkets. Just hope the skeeters aren't too bad. May have to find some close to the roads.


Konnor, and I, would love to try that!! We will plenty of deet so look out skeeters!!


----------



## Hunter333

Please vote http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=383418 as to whether you will or will not be attending..... Just trying to get an idea of how many of us there will be.


----------



## Hunter333

Unexpected financial burden came up, will not be able to attend  I exoect to see lots of pics though!!!


----------



## mfs686

Well that sucks.....


----------



## Anish

What a bummer ! So sorry you can't make it! I know how those things go though and I have been there many times. Well, we'll be thinking about you and yes, we will make sure there are many pics.


----------



## Anish

Got to Reedsburg yesterday. Weather sucks, mosquitoes are a little better but still pretty nasty. Caught 104 crays with hook line and hotdog today and alomost all would be considered large to huge. Really hoping the weather clears up soon. I plan to put out some traps tonight and I'll post on how that goes tomorow. 
I am in camp site #41, all the way at the back of the campground. We have a green Ford F150 with a 4" lift and a topper. We also have a camper that dated back to 1960 or 70 something, lol. You will probably spot my kids before you spot me. Just look for a couple of boys with long hair (like down to their butts) and ponytails, lol. 
I'll check back in tomorow .


----------



## Hunter333

You all better have fun and post LOTS of pics!!! I HOPE that this will become an annual event so that I can be there next year!!


----------



## DetroitIron

I plan on being there, prolly showing up saturday around noon.


----------



## Anish

Bad day yesterday! Woke up to find that a very clever raccoon managed to get into the fish keeper that I had all the crays in. Raccoons 104/ me 0. Went back out today and managed to get 78 big ones. Man I am ticked!! Would have been on yesterday but big storm (very cool to watch) knocked out all the wifi in the houghton lake area. Soooo, I am actually home right now to do some laundry and take a much needed shower and I wil be back at camp (hopefully) by 5pm. Hopefully this will be a good evening for crays .


----------



## Hunter333

Hopefully those ***** wont be back!! Anish thank you for the offer I truly appreciate it! I have no doubt that we can work something out at a later date..... Have fun!!!


----------



## Anish

Ok, just because I'm currious, who is still planning to come and when do you think (roughly) you might get to the campground?


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> Ok, just because I'm currious, who is still planning to come and when do you think (roughly) you might get to the campground?


I was thinking about that today at work, what do you do to keep the critters out?

My plan is to leave at 1:00 pm tomorrow, that should put me in the area around 4 or 5. Weather permitting I am going to try and get some fresh walleye tonight or tomorrow morning for dinner Saturday night.


----------



## toolman60

Well we have arrived last night at about 11 pm! That's fun setttin up with young kids in the night! Hopefully better weather ahead!!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## toolman60

We are in site 44 say hi!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## DetroitIron

Anish said:


> Bad day yesterday! Woke up to find that a very clever raccoon managed to get into the fish keeper that I had all the crays in. Raccoons 104/ me 0. Went back out today and managed to get 78 big ones. Man I am ticked!! Would have been on yesterday but big storm (very cool to watch) knocked out all the wifi in the houghton lake area. Soooo, I am actually home right now to do some laundry and take a much needed shower and I wil be back at camp (hopefully) by 5pm. Hopefully this will be a good evening for crays .



That sucks!! I recall couple years back on Lake St. Helen I had a caught a whole stringer of NICE gills (all 9" plus), kept them on the stringer hanging over the side of the boat, came in to eat dinner, came out about 2 hours later, only had a half of a blue gill left, either the snapping turtles or a racoon came through, man was I bummed!! Hope you get a few more Lisa, I plan on bringing some Crappie I caught in for cooking.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

toolman60 said:


> Well we have arrived last night at about 11 pm! That's fun setttin up with young kids in the night! Hopefully better weather ahead!!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


If somebody could text me or call me (616 291 2674) with a phone number so I know where to go when I get there.

I"ll be toting my 27ft Sierra 5th wheel with my green dodge diesel and will be dark when I get there. and I'm physically challenged so a level spot would be nice so I just have to unhook.

BTW: This is the first weekend I've been away from the campground here accept surgery, and of course last weekend when I had the dates messed up and got half way there before I realized it LOL. That means somebody owes me a beer!!! :yikes: Anish comes to mind!!! 


I"ll be bringing extra burger, sausage and ribs to share for the cookout and a mud bug recipe from "grandma's recipe" (not my grandma). 

Kevin Jewett
616 291 2674 (cell phone)


----------



## mfs686

Well the weekend has come and gone it was a great one. Met some of the people here and Lisa showed me everything I need to know to catch, clean ad eat crayfish. Weather was great Saturday and even better Sunday. Here are a few pics of my traps, crayfish, dinner and of course the person who put this together doing her thing.

Thanks Again


----------



## Hunter333

GREAT pics, I wish that I could have made it!! More pics and posts please!!


----------



## yankeedoodler

Hunter333 said:


> GREAT pics, I wish that I could have made it!! More pics and posts please!!


 Sorry we missed you last weekend MFS. Lisa said you had an emergency last minute. Pray all is OK. Sent her a link to some pics for her to post. If I don't see them after a bit I'll get them on here. She worked her fanny off to make it all happen. Kudos to her!


----------



## junkman

Please post more pictures I was unable to attend due to a work scedule that allways gets in the way of any plans I try to make.


----------



## mfs686

Here are a few more.


----------



## yankeedoodler

Well I might be jumping the gun here Lisa, but I'm gonna post the pics I sent you:

[ame="http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/YankeeDoodler1954/Michigan-Sportsman%20Crawfish%20Boil%202011/"]Michigan-Sportsman Crawfish Boil 2011 pictures by YankeeDoodler1954 - Photobucket[/ame]

Enjoy!

YD


----------



## junkman

Very nice wish I could have made it.:sad:


----------



## Hunter333

Pics look wonderful!!! Which members attended? I ask so that I know to be in contact with when I have the time and money to do some trappin! Lisa, you know that I will be in touch, sometime later in July.


----------



## mfs686

Hunter333 said:


> Pics look wonderful!!! Which members attended? I ask so that I know to be in contact with when I have the time and money to do some trappin! Lisa, you know that I will be in touch, sometime later in July.


I was there.....lol


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

mfs686 said:


> I was there.....lol


I feel the need to say a special thank you to Anish for facilitating this event for us.

She put a lot work into ensuring a grand event for everybody that showed up.

Her and her family are simply put a clear head and shoulders above most families for being top quality people, combined with their knowledge and respect for our natural environment and what it has to offer us.

I feel priviledged to have had the opportunity to have met her and her family, and even their friends.

It was a relatively small turn out, but yet a wonderfully enjoyable and warm turn out where as most everybody seemed to be part of one big family.

For those that didn't make it. I would strongly advise that when Anish organizes something, be there, it'll be worth your and your family/friends time.

Not just the feeling of being part of their family, but the knowledge you can't help but to gain by merely just being around them.

I"m relatively well rounded and when a 16yo or even a 12yo boy are able to teach somebody like me new things, not once but repeatedly.. Well, it helps us learn a new appreciation for Down home.

Anish and her family are down home, in the best way I can imagine, respectful, they take nature as a religion with their knowledge and respect for it.

Enough of that.

I"ll try to get pictures downloaded and into the computer for ya'll.

The camprground she choose was very nicely laid out, nearly every site was close enough, if not on the water. I'd of enjoyed more trees between sites (property lines) if it wasn't a group outting.

The DNR officer that patrols that park definitely needs a lesson in diiplomacy and respect for campers, etc. 

The state trooper that patrols the park. He's a fine example of a fine officer, and a gentleman. 

In the three years or so that I"ve owned our campground this is the first weekend away during the non snow weekends other than a trip to the hospital here n there and deer hunting. It was well worth it.

I did re arrange my ladder on the 5th wheel backing in after dark. (still dont' know how I did that with 30plus foot to spare!!!) but it is a nice re arrangement, almost looks like a factory job!! LOL

oh...
Back to Anish.. Oh My goodness!!! that gal and her family can cook!! Wowsa. I"m still finishing up left overs she sent me home with!!

We learned the duck egg sausage sandwhiches are excellent with taste buds too!! even without condiments!!

Thanks Anish
HOpe that next time she does this for us, more of you attend!!!


----------



## Hunter333

Putman Lake Campground said:


> HOpe that next time she does this for us, more of you attend!!!


WILL BE THERE!!! Already have a savings fund in place so that there are no "surprises!!" 

Watched Paula Deen cook some crayfish linguine and thought about the event..... Sure wish I had some fresh crayfish to make the dish that I saw!!!


----------



## FishinJoe

Sounds like you guys had a good time, I wish I could have made it but my schedule has been very hectic thus far this summer. Hopefully I will be able to make it if you do it again.

Joe


----------



## Crappie 1

Sounds like everyone had a great time. I got a message and pictures from Yankee Doodler. Our wedding came off without any problems, If anyone puts on another one of these outings, we sure will try to make it..Thanks, Larry & Sandy.. (Crappie 1)


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> Well the weekend has come and gone it was a great one. Met some of the people here and Lisa showed me everything I need to know to catch, clean ad eat crayfish. Weather was great Saturday and even better Sunday. Here are a few pics of my traps, crayfish, dinner and of course the person who put this together doing her thing.
> 
> Thanks Again


It was fun! I notice you didn't get a pic of that big snapper that was sniffing around your trap :yikes: :lol:. I had a couple of them checking out mine a couple of days after the boil. Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it and thanks for posting the pics.!


----------



## Anish

yankeedoodler said:


> Well I might be jumping the gun here Lisa, but I'm gonna post the pics I sent you:
> 
> Michigan-Sportsman Crawfish Boil 2011 pictures by YankeeDoodler1954 - Photobucket
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> YD


Thank you so much for posting those! I am a special kind of stupid when it comes to posting pics along with most other things to do with the internet :lol:. You weren't jumping the gun at all! Shoot, I just got home on Tuesday so this is the first time I have even been able to get on the forum. Thanks again for all of your help .


----------



## Anish

Putman Lake Campground said:


> I feel the need to say a special thank you to Anish for facilitating this event for us.
> 
> She put a lot work into ensuring a grand event for everybody that showed up.
> 
> Her and her family are simply put a clear head and shoulders above most families for being top quality people, combined with their knowledge and respect for our natural environment and what it has to offer us.
> 
> I feel priviledged to have had the opportunity to have met her and her family, and even their friends.
> 
> It was a relatively small turn out, but yet a wonderfully enjoyable and warm turn out where as most everybody seemed to be part of one big family.
> 
> For those that didn't make it. I would strongly advise that when Anish organizes something, be there, it'll be worth your and your family/friends time.
> 
> Not just the feeling of being part of their family, but the knowledge you can't help but to gain by merely just being around them.
> 
> I"m relatively well rounded and when a 16yo or even a 12yo boy are able to teach somebody like me new things, not once but repeatedly.. Well, it helps us learn a new appreciation for Down home.
> 
> Anish and her family are down home, in the best way I can imagine, respectful, they take nature as a religion with their knowledge and respect for it.
> 
> Enough of that.
> 
> I"ll try to get pictures downloaded and into the computer for ya'll.
> 
> The camprground she choose was very nicely laid out, nearly every site was close enough, if not on the water. I'd of enjoyed more trees between sites (property lines) if it wasn't a group outting.
> 
> The DNR officer that patrols that park definitely needs a lesson in diiplomacy and respect for campers, etc.
> 
> The state trooper that patrols the park. He's a fine example of a fine officer, and a gentleman.
> 
> In the three years or so that I"ve owned our campground this is the first weekend away during the non snow weekends other than a trip to the hospital here n there and deer hunting. It was well worth it.
> 
> I did re arrange my ladder on the 5th wheel backing in after dark. (still dont' know how I did that with 30plus foot to spare!!!) but it is a nice re arrangement, almost looks like a factory job!! LOL
> 
> oh...
> Back to Anish.. Oh My goodness!!! that gal and her family can cook!! Wowsa. I"m still finishing up left overs she sent me home with!!
> 
> We learned the duck egg sausage sandwhiches are excellent with taste buds too!! even without condiments!!
> 
> Thanks Anish
> HOpe that next time she does this for us, more of you attend!!!


Wow! All I can say is thank you!


----------



## Anish

Wow! Those were some pretty nice comments! Thanks so much for all the help I had. I was thrilled with how everything came together, especially the weather (HUGE sigh of relief there!). It was a fun day and I enjoyed meeting everyone who was able to attend. 
That being said, here is what I am thinking. 
Seeing as though there were a number of members who could not make it and the first one went as well as it did, how about we try it again in August? I'm thinking that might be a better month for most people anyway. Anyone who is game let me know and I'll start the planning. Over all I am glad that things turned out the way they did. There are a few things I wouuld do differently, mainly my lack of organization, but all in all I can't complain. I have no doubt that there will be plenty of crays left in the river. I spent the time between the boil and when we came home trapping and I did not see any decline in the numbers or size of crayfish that were coming out of the river. Pretty sad actually. I must have trapped over 1,000 crayfish over a two week span and every one of them was a rusty. Also, I was only trapping from the dam to about 50 yards down stream. All I can figure is that they must be stacked up down stream and when some are taken out they just move up. I didn't even trap up in the impoundment and I know there are plenty in there. I also discovered that there are some monster rustys in the middle of the river. The current is to fast to get the traps out there but, you can hand fish them pretty easily. 
So, lets hear from folks who are up for round two and we will get this going! There are way too many rusties in that river just waiting to come to a MS crayfish gathering :evil: :lol:.


----------



## mfs686

That amazed me as well how many crays are in that section of the river. Pull a dozen out with a trap, throw trap back in, pull out a dozen more in 30 minutes. Sometimes not even that long. Sometimes they would be sitting there waiting for me to put the trap back. 

Which reminds me, I need to make a Walmart run.


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> That amazed me as well how many crays are in that section of the river. Pull a dozen out with a trap, throw trap back in, pull out a dozen more in 30 minutes. Sometimes not even that long. Sometimes they would be sitting there waiting for me to put the trap back.
> 
> Which reminds me, I need to make a Walmart run.


Oh no doubt! That was a trip when we were standing there, you tossed your trap in and within minutes they were all over the outside of the trap. They were good sized too!

:lol: I had so many crayfish that I was boiling them and giving them away to anyone who would take them over the 4th of July weekend. I swear that the other campers were hiding from me at one point because they were so sick of crayfish :lol:. I still ended up bringing around 100 home and they are currently taking up residence in an old kiddie pool in my back yard. Hey, thats one way to keep your seafood fresh! :lol:
I am going to set a string of pots in the West Branch of the Rifle river tonight. I have caught them by hand in there before but, it should be interesting so see what I get in the traps. Honestly, I hope I don't come up with a load of rusties. I'd gladly drive over to the Muskegon to get my crays if that means that there aren't a ton of rusties here . I suspect the Rifle is infested too.


----------



## mfs686

Well I'm all set for another one. Just bought 3 more traps at Gander Mountain and a few boxes of Zatarain's Crawfish, Shrimp and Crab boil seasoning.

How does the last week end in August (before Labor Day weekend) sound?


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> Well I'm all set for another one. Just bought 3 more traps at Gander Mountain and a few boxes of Zatarain's Crawfish, Shrimp and Crab boil seasoning.
> 
> How does the last week end in August (before Labor Day weekend) sound?


Works fer me . Kinda wondering though, after I mentioned doing this again the thread went dead for a few days, :lol:. I think that would be a good time to do another one. The weather should be better and hopefully the mosquitoes will have mellowed out. I can also tell you from experience that the fishing in the impoundment is much better that time of year.


----------

